# Generator Opinions



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

OK guys, after 2 power outages the boss finally gave me permission to pull the trigger on a generator. I know that everyone is going to suggest an LP standby unit but that isn't going to happen. We don't plan on staying in our house for that long and don't want to spend that kind of money on something we will barely get the chance to use. I have been looking at portable units in the 7000-8500 watt range with electric start. I would like to have an invertor as the boss works from home when the weather is bad and I think that would help make the power "cleaner" for running computers. Any advice on specific units or what I should be looking for would be great.


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

IF you dont plan on staying in the home as you stated try Tractor Supply.. I purchased a 8500 for 749 .00, I have two sump pumps in my basement that run like non stop.. If i loose power im flooding. It has all ready saved me twice when we lost power. So for me its paid itself off ..The Hondas run a little pricey but well worth it if thats what you want.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've had a 5500W unit for eleven years and used it quite often. It's never failed me yet! It has plenty of power to do whatever I need. I paid about a grand for it but I bought it in the summer of '99 when everybody was freaking out about Y2K. Now you can buy a comparable unit for about $600. A couple of weeks ago I was looking to possibly upgrade mine to an electric start which is REALLY nice. My neighbor has electric start and it's sweet. I found a couple places online where you can get a 5500W electric start for about $700 and FREE shipping! I don't have the money now, but maybe this summer I'm going to upgrade to the electric start and sell my current one. 

*WHATEVER YOU DO, GET A TRANSFER SWITCH!!!*

Don't go cheap and try to backfeed your panel. You can get a transfer switch for under $300 and they're worth every penny!

John


----------



## gunsngolfn (Feb 12, 2009)

Check out harbour freight, they carry some that might interest you.


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks guys. The house was wired with a transfer switch when we bought it so I am all set there. We live in the country so it will have to run the well pump as well as the furnace and household electronics. My sister-in-law is an electrical engineer and she recommended the 7 kw-8.5 kw size. We have pretty big house. I checked out the Honda's but the largest they have is 6500 watts and they are very pricey. I'll take any more opinions you have.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Quiet is important.... We have a 5500 that we bought before the Y2K scare started and it came from TSC. However, it is a little loud, even with all the insulation we have in the house. I had my electrical contractor make me up a long electrical line that helps get it away from the house and helps with the noise. We probably lose a little power because of the long cord, but it still powers everything ok.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

You made a good point in your first post. Clean power !!!!! This is most important for your appliances. There is a reason a Honda or a Generac cost 3 to 4 times as much as a $1000.00 cheap generator pruducing the same amount of claimed output. Last 2 8kw Generacs I installed were $3600-$3900 complete ( gas,pad,permits,sub panel and disconnect). You have to size your load based on the continuos power supply NOT the peak power the generator can put out. The cheaper generators can't reliably power appliances such as AC/condensors, frig compressors,well pumps constant enuff without power fluctuations. They can't keep up with the capacitors and surges it takes to start the motors spinning. A 1/2hp red jacket pump only takes 6.5 amps to run but it takes 15 amps to get it started. Variable speed appliances really take a hit. ( sawzall trigger switches burn up fast for example) They will run but what you don't see is the inconsistent draw that heats up motors and cause premature failure. Sometimes called brown outs. Since you already have some of the wiring you will save on that. Good luck but let that sister of yours handle the calculations.


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

The previous homeowner had a local electrical contractor install the transfer switch so I think that I'll have them come over and figure out exactly what is hooked up to it now and how much power I need. Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

jpollman said:


> .... A couple of weeks ago I was looking to possibly upgrade mine to an electric start which is REALLY nice. My neighbor has electric start and it's sweet.....
> John


 
Don't forget to keep the battery charged or you'll need some electricity to charge up your battery so you can have some electricity! :lol::lol:


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

I had a Generac 14k standby installed in October for around 4 grand and love it,runs the whole house.I also have a switch box and portable Briggs and Stratton 6200-8750 surge electric start that is a great generator,just did'nt want to mess with it all the time(we loose power quite often).I like the fact that the stand by comes on automaticly if we are'nt home and the power goes out.It's already saved my butt once in late October when the power went out for 40 hours and we were down state.


----------



## bucklessyooper (Jun 13, 2003)

Also think of the amount of fuel you are going to burn. Some of these generators will burn over a gallon a hour. I have had good luck with generacs but they are not even in the same league as Honda or Yamaha. If you can afford it, I strongly recommend a Yamaha or Honda. It will outlast anything else out there and be quieter and more fuel efficient.


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

First thing I considered was how much I really need. Ended up with 7500w and never really need the whole thing in the winter. I run 1800 sq. feet upstairs completely, heat 3600 sq.ft., Kitchen, living rm, beds, etc.,plus garage door, furnace, office downstairs, etc.. its plenty. Afterall its for emergency situations. Often times, I also run cords to my neighbors furnace, have run 3 households at once. I paid 750.00 in an emergency situation, you shouldn't need more than that.

Also, my house too had been wired by previous owner, however, it was wired with a 3 prong 20 amp outlet, had to be replaced. parts and labor ran $100 for friend of friend.


----------



## Oakley (May 19, 2003)

The two things that draw a lot of power is a microwave and a hair dryer. It is best not to run either of these when your generator is on if possible. Sometimes someone in the house will not give up the hair dryer so check your generator breaker ratings before trying it.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)




----------

